# I think I have a Piraya



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I noticed this awhile back but I just never thought anything about it until I seen how it flamed pretty High and he is not red like the others he is more like an yellowish orange colour. He also doesn't have the shiney speckles like the rest is it posible for him to be a Piraya? I have know idea. I tried to take some pictures but with my shitty cam I can't take a real good one. any info will be great.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

some reds display color variations and piraya like flames. but it's still possible if there wild caught. where did you buy them?
wes


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Any pics?


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought him from the LFS and they said some guy just came to drop him off and said nothing to them and left :nod: So I got him for $20 She said rbp I said OK.

Edit: The LFS knows nothing around where I live. Privately owned and they no everything


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Could we get at least a crappy shot to tell ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, no piccy, no answer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

At that size...you should be able to look at the eye color and get an answer. Generally natts have an orangish eye and piraya have a clear eye.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

The best I could do.
View attachment 64313


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

can you notice how high the flames are.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

red belly with beautiful coloration.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 64314


I see what you mean, but that fish is a P. nattereri: some individuals do have flames extended above the lateral line - sometimes they remain, sometimes they vanish again...
Nice try, though


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

oh well I thought just maybe :laugh: thanks for all you help guys I like the fast replies.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

no prob. you have to think, what's better an average piraya or an extremely unique and beautiful red. i think you lucked out in this scenario.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats a gread red for sure..........


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Like said: it's a redbelly. But he looks beautiful indeed, very nice flame


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

one of my reds is very similar it had "flames" too


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Piraya or no Piraya...what a fish!!!! very nice!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice flames on that red :nod: Great catch


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats a nice red


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

wish my reds turn out like that when they grow old


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, that's a red alright... and a good one.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

that is a beautiful red.
wes


----------

